# Reiher???



## Frank (29. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes Pic habe ich heute von einem Arbeitskollegen bekommen, der darüber rätselt, was das, so wie er sagt,
für ein Kackvogel  :twisted:  :twisted: sein kann. 
Vom meinem ersten Eindruck habe ich ihm gesagt, es werde sich wohl um einen __ Reiher handeln, 
da er sich hauptsächlich in der Gegend des Teiches aufhält.


----------



## Thorsten (29. Nov. 2005)

Hi Frank,

ich würde auch sagen, dass es ein __ Reiher war...Man(n) achte beim Pic auf die Füsse  8)


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Krähen haben ähnliche Füße... Kolkraben auch.. und die Viehcher werden wirklich groß!

Bei uns in einem kleinen Wäldchen in der Nähe soll wohl so ein Pärchen brüten  
(irgendwie fällt einem da der Film "Die Vögel" ein... ich war eindeutig zu jung, als ich ihn im Fernsehen gesehen habe)

Hat der Kollege denn auch einen Teich?


----------



## Frank (30. Nov. 2005)

Hi Annett,



> Vom meinem ersten Eindruck habe ich ihm gesagt, es werde sich wohl um einen __ Reiher handeln,
> da er sich hauptsächlich in der Gegend des Teiches aufhält.



Wie du siehst, ja er hat einen Teich.

Aber meinst du, das Krähen und Kolkraben wirklich so große Abdrücke hinterlassen?


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2005)

upps...  da war ich wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache heut morgen! Sorry!

Ich könnte ja mal unseren Jäger fragen, wie groß die Abdrücke von __ Reiher und Kolkrabe sind und was es für Unterschiede gibt.
Im Spätwinter nehmen die Krähen immer unseren Rasen auseinander und gefinden sich damit auch unmittelbar am Teich.
Einen Kolkraben habe ich aber noch nie live gesehen.







http://www.kolkraben.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=70


----------



## Armin501 (30. Nov. 2005)

Beachtet bitte den Abstand zwischen den beiden Abdrücken,
außerdem schreitet der __ Reiher fast gerade an der Schnur gezogen.
Es ist defenitiv ein großer Schreitvogel -__ Graureiher- fälschlicherweise von
Jägern und Bauern auch __ Fischreiher genannt, ernährt sich aber überwiegend
von Kleintieren bis Mausgröße.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (30. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Armin,

das ist doch mal ne Aussage, also auf dem Pic oben sieht das schon aus wie an der Schnur gezogen. 
Schade das man nur zwei Abdrücke sieht.

Das der Fisch- bzw. __ Graureiher mit Vorliebe kleinere Tierchen verspeist,
mag durchaus richtig sein. Allerdings ist er der Feind Nr. 1 vieler Teichbesitzer, 
weil er leider die ärgerliche Angewohnheit besitzt, die Fische aus dem Teich zu holen. 
Ob er sie dann frißt oder nicht, lass ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Armin501 (30. Nov. 2005)

Ich kann den Ärger jeden Teichbesitzers verstehen, wenn er zum Teich
kommt und seine 4 Fische zählt, und dann sind nur 2 da.
Ich habe keinen Fisch in meinem Teich -Neuanlage 2005- und ich sehe den 
__ Reiher jeden Tag am Teich stehen, mal sehen wann er seinen Irrtum erkennt,vielleicht reicht es ihm dann, und er kommt nicht mehr, auch wenn dann Fische drin sind.Ich hoffe, dass er durch negative Erfahrungen fern bleibt, so nach dem Motto kein Erfolg keine Nachhaltigkeit!
Ich werde nächstes Jahr berichten.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2005)

Hi,

bei uns auf den Feldern hocken die __ Reiher teilweise in Gruppen zu 20 Tieren und mehr.
Ist allerdings eher im Sommer/Spätsommer der Fall. (auf trockenem Boden bleiben auch keine Fußspuren zurück 8) )
Vermutlich suchen sie wie die Weißstörche nach Mäusen.
(Ist übrigens ein tolles Erlebnis, wenn man den Storch dabei beobachten kann, wie er auf die Mäuse lauert, die sich vor dem Mähdrescher in Sicherheit bringen. 
Reiher sind zumindest auf dem Feld scheuer!)

Bei uns hat vor einigen Wochen der Reiher um 9Uhr morgens eine Runde über dem Garten gedreht und dann zur Landung angesetzt; ich hatte es zufällig aus dem Fenster beobachtet.... so schnell war ich noch nie in den Garten gewetzt. 
Das Mistvieh stand schon im Flachwasserbereich und hat dann ganz schnell die Flucht ergriffen  :twisted:


----------



## Dodi (1. Dez. 2005)

Moin, Annett!

Selbst bei uns in Hamburg haben wir __ Reiher! Ich habe mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie ein Reiher bei uns einen ca. 30 cm großen Koi aus dem Teich geholt hat! Gott sei Dank sind wir gleich in den Garten und als er wegflog, hat er den Fisch verloren. Der Koi war unversehrt und konnte wieder in den Teich eingesetzt werden.

Aber trotzdem haben wir schon einige Fische an den __ Graureiher verloren, deshalb haben wir die Schnüre über den Garten gezogen. Aber selbst durch die Schnüre ist einmal einer durch gekommen! Nächstes Jahr werden wir noch eine Alarmanlage installieren, die meldet, wenn die Schnüre stark bewegt werden.

Dieses Jahr hatten wir zum Glück keinen Reiher bei uns...


----------



## Armin501 (1. Dez. 2005)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass __ Reiher sehr scheu sind, und den Menschen meiden.
Ich werde, sobald es warm wird eine Vogelscheuche am Teich aufstellen,
diese Vogelscheuche werde ich in Abständen, äußerlich und vom
Standort her verändern.
Mal sehen, ob das was taugt, vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen
mit derartigen Puppen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Maurizio (1. Dez. 2005)

Ich kann ein lied singen was __ Reiher angeht.Ich glaube das kommt davon weil ich in der nähe vom Rhein Wohne.


----------



## Armin501 (1. Dez. 2005)

Maurizio

sind denn die __ Reiher am Rhein zutraulich, oder mehr an Menschen
gewöhnt.
Oder sind diese Schlauköpfe so clever und gehen ihrem ärgsten Feind
aus dem Weg?

Gruß Armin


----------



## papa-charly (1. Dez. 2005)

Tach miteinander,

mir hat der __ Reiher in zwei Jahren zweimal den Teich leergeräumt. Damals hatte ich allerdings noch keine Koi. Trotzdem war es natürlich ärgerlich, wenn die Fischis, die man jahrelang gehegt hat, plötzlich weg sind.

Es gibt so einige Hilfsmittel, die den Reiher fernhalten - sollen -.

Manche behaupten, eine Reiherfigur am Teich soll dem echten Reiher signalisieren, der Teich sei besetzt durch einen Artgenossen. Dann allerdings muss man den Standort der Figur ständig wechseln denn ein Konkurrent, der sich nicht bewegt, wird nicht ernstgenommen.

Ein Weidezaun um den Teich soll verhindern, daß der Reiher in den Teich steigt, weil er 1. stolpert und dann 2. einen gewischt kriegt. Wie es heißt, soll der Reiher nicht im Teich sonder immer daneben landen und dann in den Teich laufen. Das Teil kann man überall im Teichbedarf kaufen. Die Verkäufer behaupten, daß es sicher funktioniert. Allerdings stolpert dann nicht nur der Reiher sondern auch der Teichbesitzer, wenn er mal was am Teich machen will.

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren einen Reiherschreck zugelegt. Das ist ein Impulsregner mit Bewegungsmelder. Wenn sich irgendetwas, ob Reiher, Katze, Hund oder auch Nachbar

 dem Teich nähert, wird es naßgemacht. Das "Opfer" erschrickt und sucht das Weite.Ich habe allerdings auch schon so manche Dusche abbekommen, weil ich nicht an das Teil gedacht habe.

Auch die Reiherfigur steht noch am Teichrand.

Ob es nützt und wie es wirkt, vermag ich nicht mit Gewißheit zu sagen, jedenfalls ist mir seitdem kein Fisch mehr abhanden gekommen.

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Maurizio (1. Dez. 2005)

@Armin501
Also die __ Reiher sind sehr scheu.Aber die Reiher trauen sich eh nicht in mein Garten.Immer wenn der Reiher über das Dach fliegt tickt mein aus :firestar: .Der kann sowas garnicht leiden.


----------



## Armin501 (1. Dez. 2005)

Maurix

wer tickt aus, eine kleine Hilfe brauch ich noch.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Maurizio (1. Dez. 2005)

Achso, ich meine mein Hund.Der Sieht rot wenn der ein __ Reiher sichtet. :angryfir:


----------



## Armin501 (2. Dez. 2005)

Ja so ein Hund wäre schon was, leider habe ich meinen Teich auf einem
Wochendgrundstück, da kann  ich schlecht den Hund alleine lassen.
Von einem Freund habe ich gestern gehört, dass er gute Erfahrung mit einem Reiherschreck gemacht hat.Hat ab dessen Einsatz keinen __ Reiher und auch keine Katze mehr am Teich gesehen, nur dem Igel scheint es zu gefallen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Karsten (2. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Armin,

bei mir war der __ Reiher schon zwei mal und er hat mir auch ein paar Fische aus dem Teich geholt.

Ich habe mir einen Kunst-__ Fischreiher zugelegt und auch noch einen Elektrozaun, speziell für Fischteiche.

Seid dem vermisse ich keine Fische mehr. Den Reiher versetze ich ab und zu mal an eine andere Stelle, also bei mir hat es geholfen  : 

Cu Karsten


----------



## Frank (2. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,

hmmm, also das mit dem "Kunstreiher" hab ich schon öfter gehört.
Die Wirkungsweise wage ich persönlich aber zu bezweifeln, da ich schon mehrfach zwei __ Reiher sehr dicht beieinander stehen sehen habe.
Ich habe dann eher das Gefühl, das die "denken": 
Guck mal da steht ja schon ein Geselle von uns, da muss ich auch hin.     :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Armin501 (2. Dez. 2005)

Ich fürchte FRSCHL hat recht.Denn Vogelfänger benutzen Lockvögel um Vögel zu fangen.Also könnte das heißen, dass man mit einer Atrappe andere __ Reiher
anlocken würde.Reiher leben in Kolonien und sind gesellige Vögel.Also
habe ich bedenken.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin501 (2. Dez. 2005)

Was mir gerade einfällt, MakroMarkt hatte mal so eine Bohlen-Maske, 
ich denke eine Puppe mir der Maske könnte jeden __ Reiher verschrecken.
Hoffentlich liest dieser B. das hier nicht, sonst flattert mir bestimmt ne Abmahnung und eine Unterlassungsklage ins Haus.
Also verpetzt mich nicht.
Nicht alles ist Ernst, manchmal ist es auch Dieter.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (2. Dez. 2005)

Hi Armin,

man könnte meinen du magst unsern Dieter B. nicht    schau mal in der Mitgliederliste, 
dort haben wir einen Dieter, nicht das er das noch ist....


----------



## Armin501 (2. Dez. 2005)

Thorsten,
ich glaube da mag ich einen __ Reiher lieber,
denn der kann nichts dafür, weil es seine Natur ist.
Aber die Natur braucht B. nicht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dieter (3. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

wenn du mich meinst, hab keine Bange, ich hab kein B im Nachnamen....  


viele Grüße von der Küste







Dieter
www.koi.dmfo.de


----------



## Thorsten (3. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Dieter,

schade aber auch...hätte irgendwie was gehabt


----------



## papa-charly (3. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Armin,

die Idee, den Didda als Vogelscheuche an den Teich zu setzen, solltest Du Dir patentieren lassen  

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Armin501 (3. Dez. 2005)

Na da hab ich wohl Öl in die Flammen gegossen?

Aber das mit dem Patent lass ich lieber, sonst wecke ich wirklich
schlafende Bs.....

Gruß Armin

Ihr scheint ihn auch nicht zu mögen!Woran liegt wohl?


----------



## olafkoi (3. Dez. 2005)

Moinsen

Also Frank da gibb dat nur eins   
morgens auf die lauer legen 12/76 und................. peng wech issa   SEHR EFFEKTIV UND TOTSICHER   

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Armin501 (3. Dez. 2005)

Schießen außerhalb von Schießplätzen, Jagdwilderei, Verstoß gegen das
Tierschutzgesetz und und und, wird teuer und unangenehm
-Hausdurchsuchung, Beschlagnahme von Tatmitteln und und und,
u n d Ärger mit der Ehefrau, will man das?

Gruß Armin


----------



## olafkoi (3. Dez. 2005)

@ Armin

Man darf alles sich nur net erwischen lassen  8) 
ES WAR SPAßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß

olaf


----------



## Armin501 (3. Dez. 2005)

Olafkai,
ich verstehe auch Spaß,
aber es gibt auch Spielverderber!!

Gruß Armin


----------

